# Kanäle Roermond



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo liebe Angler!:vik:

Ich hätte eine Frage kennt ihr Kanäle in Roermond die in denen man momentan gut Angeln kann?
Ich bedanke mich im Voraus

Grüße David


----------



## Checco (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kanäle Roermond*

Kanäle in und um Roermond kenne ich, auf was möchtest du denn angeln?


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

Auf Zander,Hecht und Barsch Aal wird glaube ich nicht so möglich sein aber sonst ja wie oben beschrieben Zander barsch Hecht. Wollte Spinnen und oder posenmontagen


----------



## Checco (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kanäle Roermond*

Hechte treiben sich nicht so viele in den Kanälen rum, wenn ich mal einen dran habe war das meist vor Wehren, Schleusen und Stellen wo Schilf vorhanden ist, aber meistens geh ich auf Barschjagd in den Kanälen, dass sind die Fische die meist am Haken hängen, Zander gehen auch mal ab und zu.
 Ich fische zu 90% mit Gummifisch in den Kanälen, Spinner an den Spundwänden geht auch, die mittleren Größen der Barsche sind schon recht ordentlich und richtig kapitale gibt's da ja auch.
 Muß man auch kein Geheimnis draus machen bei so vielen Kilometer an Kanal.
 Ich fahre gerne an den Kanal, zum Winter hin wird's aber recht schwierig da die Fische sich ins Tiefere zurück ziehen. Da bist du am Besten mit Boot auf den Plassen aufgehoben.
 Im Winter suche ich die Stellen im Kanal auf die bis auf ca. 6 Meter runter gehen, meistens ist der Kanal 2,50 -3 Meter tief.
 Als Tipp damit du dich nicht dumm und dämlich suchst nach tieferen Stellen, meistens da wo künstlich irgendwas ins Wasser ragt, meist in der Nähe von Schleusen.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

Ja nur wo sind die Kanäle genau wie heißen sie vielleicht weil Plassen ist da die Maas oder?


----------



## Checco (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kanäle Roermond*

Nederweertkanal, Julianakanal z.b. gib das mal bei Google earth oder so ein.
 Nein die Maas ist die Maas, die Plassen sind die Seen, die haben fast alle eine Verbindung zur Maas.
 Asselter Plassen, Zuiderplass, Ooler Plass usw.
 Wie gesagt, google das mal auf der Karte und schau dir das mal in Ruhe an
 Da ist schon recht viel Wasser...


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Kanäle Roermond*

Ok dann Dankeschön dafür 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

